# In Search of Striper Otoliths below the dam



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I've had the privilege of supporting a TP&W study to determine if our Livingston stripers have any natural reproduction in the main lake system. 

Over the past year, I've provided samples to that study effort and the results thus far indicate more study is needed. Today below the dam, the TP&W guys targeted some specific samples(class of 2009) of stripers to compare those to the ones that I had previously provided from the main lake. 

The study focuses on the otoliths (fish ear bones) which are used to both age the stripers (rings) and determine their source....i.e. stocked or not stocked. The first picture shown below is an example of a striper otolith taken today. Its hard to see in the photo but if you look carefully you can see the rings that are counted to determine age, much like the age of a tree. To determine source, a scope is needed to detect the "marks" that the fishery guys implant on these fish before stocking....fish without these marks are suspects for natural spawn. 

In the second picture, you can see where to make the incision to collect the otoliths. Its really pretty straight forward. The next picture shows the crew culling through the mornings catch, and the last picture shows the boat and team in action. In that last picture, if you look carefully you can see some of the floaters coming down from the shock boat. Some huge blues, typical stripers (none were larger that the ones I caught earlier this year in the first run) , and lots of white bass. Interestingly, large crappie were showing up right by the rocks. 

It was an absolute blast and an honor to watch these pros in action today. We are so fortunate to have these folks working on behalf of all the anglers in our State....and we owe them our thanks and appreciation. 

After the crew finished their business, I did some fishing and caught over 100 white bass, 35 nice blue cats, and not too surprisingly 0 stripers(everything released except the largest 5 blues which I gave to a friend on the bank) The whites are on fire...and unfortunately some folks are ignoring the limits. The Warden caught one group with 107 white bass OVER their limit....and they were waiting on one group to come in that probably had more than that over the limit. 

Except for that, it was one of the best days I've ever experienced on the water and I'm really looking forward to the study results being released to everyone. Comments and questions welcome.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Fantastic Larry. Can't wait to hear the results.
BTW Did Nate or any one ever comment on why our stripers have that distinct deviation in the top three lines up near their head. I have been watching all of the fish that I dressed this year. Every one had it. Very prominent on their left "shoulder"
Sort of a 'Birth Mark" that is present in nearly all of the Texas stripers. You expect it in the Hybrids but not so much in the stripers.
Since they are all siblings or cousins I guess it can be expected. I'll bet if they were people they could play a mean banjo. (The movie Deliverance to the younger bunch)


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I appreciate the TPWD efforts in all that are doing to keep our fisheries alive and healthy. Thanks for the great post and pictures Meadowlark, and for your efforst helping the TPWD. 
I do have a question, and it sounds simple I guess, but how do they mark the otoliths so they can tell them apart?
Sunbeam I have noticed those unusual broken lines consistently on the stripers caught in our boat. The ones we have been catching lately don't have them some days. Those days they are all the same size, 20 to 22" and some days we catch the weird and rough looking ones and they come in all sizes, most of them have the broken lines on their left shoulder, and sometimes on the tail.
Did any big paddle fish show up? I saw a lot of them Saturday when I fished there.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

SB,

Sorry but I forgot...again... to ask them about that. Guess I need to write it down so I'll remember it next chance I get. ....*ell getting old. 

I did have a discussion with them about hybrids. I've been exploring the possibilities of starting a hybrid stocking program on Livingston patterned after the highly successful programs on Tawak and Buchanan and presented my thoughts to themin that regard. While they agreed that Livingston would make a terrific hybrid lake, it probably could never happen as long as the State has the striper program going.

It turns out that there is a school of thought in the scientific community, that the "original" Gulf strain of striper may exist in some degree in some of those fish below the dam. As a result, they will do nothing that would in anyway risk any degration to that strain because it may not exist anywhere else in the world today....and of course I totally agree with that now that I understand the rationale. 

Dang, what a day of talking fish with those guys.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I don't think I could locate those bones in that stripers head, or any other striper for that matter.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for your efforts MDLK. Couldn't get off the golf course in time to see the sights at the dam today. How many boats were in the water while TP&W worked?


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Great report Meadowlark! I took off today but had to reschedule till tomorrow (wed). i will let you know how we did.

I guess its WHITE BASS TIME!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very good post and info, I wish I was not in England right now. I had a feeling the fishing would be great right after I left.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

shadslinger said:


> ....I do have a question, and it sounds simple I guess, but how do they mark the otoliths so they can tell them apart?


The fry are fed a fish food containing a chemical additive which acts like a dye and makes a mark on the otolith. If fed on two separate occasions, then the fish has two marks. This coupled with the rings allows full discrimination, e.g. a 2009 fish with one mark and a 2010 fish with two marks and a 2011 fish with one mark again.

Scientists, of course, want to be very through and cover all bases in a study like this so as not to mistakenly reach erroneous conclusions.

For example, how effective is the marking process, i.e. what %, if any of the fish do not take the process. My understanding is that it is very small %.

Also, do the fish below the dam(for a given stocking year e.g. 2009) show the same or similar marking characteristics as those above the dam, in the main lake? This question was what was behind the shocking yesterday.

If the original data had clearly shown there was no reproduction, then the study would have been over months ago, IMO. But, the study goes on and the focus is to cover every possibility before releasing results.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Pet Spoon said:


> ... How many boats were in the water while TP&W worked?


I'd say it was about 7 or maybe 8 boats at the restraining line when they started. I tried to warn some of them that if they wanted stripers they needed to do it fast...but they just kind of looked at me like I was crazy

The stripers were having nothing to do with the long rods while the shocking was going on. They only worked the area for a couple of hours and then moved down to compile data.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> I'd say it was about 7 or maybe 8 boats at the restraining line when they started. I tried to warn some of them that if they wanted stripers they needed to do it fast...but they just kind of looked at me like I was crazy
> 
> The stripers were having nothing to do with the long rods while the shocking was going on. They only worked the area for a couple of hours and then moved down to compile data.


p.s. maybe I misread your question....there was only one shock boat working.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Meadowlark said:


> p.s. maybe I misread your question....there was only one shock boat working.


You answered my question. Was curious how many fishing boats were fishing or spectating while the one TP&W boat was working. Thanks MDLK!


----------

